# question about reheating and storing technique of puff pastry



## meet_joebebek

hi i am new to puff pastry. i am currently doing puff pastry (something like jester pie(Australia)) it is thin n had creamy fillings (eg satay, carbonara). when i first bake it, the pastry is crispy with layered butter on the puff. but after overnight the skin become soft and not crispy anymore. is there any way of reheating technique, so the puff will become crispy again? and another question is what storage option is available if i want it to stay crispy (for sale purpose) even after the pastry has been baked 3-4 hours ago. i am using butter, no shortening. will using shortenging, will using a mixture of butter and shortening help? or maybe using baking powder. will it help? what effect does baking powder has on puff pastry? thank u


----------



## galit

I wouldn't re-heat it. You could freeze it right away and that will keep it crisp.
Because it's all about flaky layers-I think you will dryit out.
Never heard about using baking powder, well my training is French Pastry and there is only butter in the puff pastry.


----------



## jerry i h

Cheapskate that I am, I often take home leftover croissants and such and freeze them. I just put them in a medium 350 degree oven just until the outside is firm and dry to the touch. This way, it is OK, but obviously not freshly baked (things with a lot filling, like pot pie, just don't work that well). Suggest you only bake what you will sell that day; leftovers are for employees to take home and eat that night. Baking powder defeats the whole purpose of puff pastry: BP adds a chemical taste, while puff pastry gets leavening using only butter and flour.


----------

